# Is my tortoise dead!? (dog attack)



## Tomtortoise (Apr 9, 2017)

My two tortoise unfortunately got attacked my a dog today that broke into their cage. One is fine but the other has injuries and a few teeth marks have made it through the shell and caused the tortoise to bleed. At first it moved around OK but think got worse and it looked sleepy. It now hasn't moved for two hours and we have separated it from the other one who was barging it about a bit. Its eyes are shut but body is out of its shell. Please help is it just a coma?


----------



## wellington (Apr 9, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Keep it by itself and keep it warm. Also give it a warm soak keeping it warm the whole time. It may be very stressed. Post pics so we can see what happened. It may need a vet visit. 
@Yvonne G


----------



## Tomtortoise (Apr 9, 2017)

wellington said:


> So sorry to hear this. Keep it by itself and keep it warm. Also give it a warm soak keeping it warm the whole time. It may be very stressed. Post pics so we can see what happened. It may need a vet visit.
> @Yvonne G


Thank you I will but one of the wounds is below so won't that hurt when it's in the water


----------



## wellington (Apr 9, 2017)

It shouldn't really hurt. I would want to soak to get the wounds clean and hopefully any dog saliva washed out. Then put him on paper towels in an enclosure of his own and keep the temp at 80-85. Give him a hide box too and a shallow water dish.


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 10, 2017)

This tortoise needs to see a VET. 
He needs medicaments against the pain and antibiotics. If you know a VET that is familiar with tortoises please wait any longer to take the tort to him.
Good luck for your poor tortoise !


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 10, 2017)

Tomtortoise said:


> Thank you I will but one of the wounds is below so won't that hurt when it's in the water





Bee62 said:


> This tortoise needs to see a VET.
> He needs medications against the pain and antibiotics. If you know a VET that is familiar with tortoises please wait no longer to take the tort to him.
> Good luck for your poor tortoise !


 Where are you located? Hopefully one of us can help you find a local to you vet that is qualified and has the needed skills to treat tortoises.


----------



## Tomtortoise (Apr 10, 2017)

Sad to report he has died in lost for words


----------



## Stuart S. (Apr 10, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 10, 2017)

This is sad, I'm very sorry.

From now on you will be a better tortoise owner, having learned the hard way like many of us here, I am sure!
Never trust a dog with a tortoise unless the dog is a miniature poodle and the tortoise is an aldabra.
You know what to do now to keep them safe. All the best! Let's have some pics of the one that survived.


----------



## Souptugo (Apr 10, 2017)

RIP poor little tortoise. Breaks my heart. My thoughts are with you. Was it your dog? Or they neighbors? Hope we can make the enclosure more secure as to prevent another incident from happening. Please let us know your set up and if you need help with the security around it.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tomtortoise (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the support I have to update you we are not 100% sure he's gone I don't know how to check their pulse but we think he has moved his head we are not giving up until 2 more days


----------



## Souptugo (Apr 10, 2017)

That is optimistic! I would try to disinfect the wounds in the meantime and wrap him with cotton and change the wrap every day.

Do NOT use alcohol, it hurts! Use Chlorhexidine gluconate 0.12% solution. You can try to get it at the drug store maybe.. if not, you need Rx from your doctor. Most dental offices will have this just call and explain your situation and they will give it to you. Used in gingitivis to control bleeding gums.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 10, 2017)

I had a "dead" tortoise fully recover once!
She didn't even respond to being poked in the eyes.
Keep it warm and safe for a few days.
A dead tortoise will get stiff and it's eyes will get cloudy looking. But in my opinion, it is otherwise very hard to tell a dead tortoise from a tortoise in deep distress that is trying to recover.


----------



## Franco F (Apr 10, 2017)

Good luck with the recovery. Hope he pulls through!


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 11, 2017)

Waiting and hoping!


----------



## Tomtortoise (Apr 11, 2017)

He went really stiff and his eyes have been open for a day with his head sunken on the floor. We had a proper burial


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 11, 2017)

I am very sorry. RIP, little tortoise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry for the loss.
But your story can save other owners with dogs from suffering the same fate.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 12, 2017)

I am so sad reading this thread! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Bee62 (Apr 12, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss too. It is so sad. Poor little tort.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 18, 2017)

So sad. I'm sorry this happened.
Hope it helps another tortoise and keeper.
Awareness for prevention.
RIP


----------

